# Mercedes County Suffolk Auto-Sleeper Advice



## gizmo26

We are seriously looking at the Mercedes County Suffolk (Marquis / Mercedes version of the Auto-Sleeper)
The only report I can find on this model was Dec 2008 (practical motorhome) where it states that the water heater can ONLY be used on gas and not electric.

Does anyone know if this is correct on current models?

Also - anyone got one of these vehicles that can advise me on average mpg with the 150 bhp Automatic engine.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## teemyob

*MPG*

Hello,

Not sure about the Water Heating but someone may.

150BHP Engine you should be able to acheive 30MPG with Automatic.

The Automatic Version is actualy claimed to be more economical than the Manual by up-to 1litre per 100km!.

A heavy right foot may bring this down to mid twenties mpg.

There is an issue with central locking on the New Mercedes NCV3. If it has original cab doors (which the one in question will have). The central locking will lock these but not the habitation door.

This is due to an issue with CanBus (body CAN) and aftermarket locking systems.

Any help?

Trev


----------



## neilbes

does this help?
http://www.stewartlongton.co.uk/motorhome_details.php?mhId=6617F38EB96DFB94802575F4002CECF2


----------



## delboy0127

*Mercedes Suffolk*

Hi

Don't look at it just go a buy it today, they are like gold dust the whole of the Marquis group 7 days ago had only 1 Mercedes county range of any kind in stock and that was my part exchange Surrey with 3000 miles on the clock, we have now purchased a Berkshire from Marquis.

We regard to the Water heater it runs off gas and Electric.

These motorhomes are brilliant any further questions please pm me

Regards

Delboy


----------



## delboy0127

*Habbitation door*

The central locking does lock the habbitation door


----------



## Ourduckpond

*County Class mpg*

Hi - our Surrey dates from December last year and came with gas & electric water heating - it also is 150bhp auto returning 24mpg over 4000 miles - please note it does not come with an on-board computer which would normally register fuel consumption.


----------



## gizmo26

Thanks for the help / advice guys. You have helped clarify things.

One final question - what are the service intervals / costs on this range. I have read somewhere on this forum quotes of £300 plus for a low mileage service, but have also seen suggestions that the service interval is every 2-years which perhaps balances out the cost.

Getting more tempted by the day!! 

Peter :roll:


----------



## delboy0127

*Service Intervals*

Mercedes chassis every 2 years subject to mileage, habitation every 12 months. All required to comply with terms of Mercedes and Marquis warranty


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Habbitation door*



delboy0127 said:


> The central locking does lock the habbitation door


There were issues with earlier models.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: County Class mpg*



Ourduckpond said:


> Hi - our Surrey dates from December last year and came with gas & electric water heating - it also is 150bhp auto returning 24mpg over 4000 miles - please note it does not come with an on-board computer which would normally register fuel consumption.


If you can get one or order one with the upgraded steering wheel and dash, do so. The option costs around £250 more and makes the system far more functional via body CanBus

Examples:

Diesel Heater Upgrade
Cruise Control and SpeedTronic
Comand
Fuel and Trip computer
Radio Controls
Telephone Controls
Fault Diagnosis (warns of bulb failures etc)

Would be £250 very well spent.

Trev


----------



## 115430

Hi

Our March 08 Surrey is the 150HP model with auto box, now the engine has completed 5,500 miles we get 24mpg but I doubt we'll ever get to 30mpg!

The 1st Mercedes minor service (done this week) was just under £300 at the commercial Merc' dealer, we were warned the quality of the engine oil is vital (it cools the exhaust catalyser I think he said) and not to use cheap stuff for top ups. The service was a good 2 hours with engine oil change, fuel filter and oil filter change, the new oil was over £80 plus vat on the bill, oh and we had an indicator bulb changed - £12 for the bulb and you can't get them from Halfords you'll be surprised to learn. 

So not cheap but necessary for the 3 year warranty and of course if you looked at it on a yearly basis as you mentioned it comes to under £200 per year 

The habitation door is on the central locking and the heating and hot water are both gas or electric powered.

....and we never see any other County models on the road!

Cheers

Sadsack


----------



## DeeGee7

Hi Sadsack, you'll have a bit more of a chance of seeing another County model on the roads after Tuesday when we pick our Hampshire up.


----------



## 115430

DeeGee

I shall lurk in the bushes close to Marquis Hampshire come Tuesday.......

Seriously, all the best and I bet Tuesday can't arrive soon enough can it?  

Sadsack


----------



## delboy0127

*Hampshire arriving*

Hi

All the best with your Hampshire, we picked up our second county purchased this year a Berkshire we leave for our first big trip to the IOW on Wednesday for 16 days, towing our smarty behind.

All the best keep in touch

Derek


----------



## DeeGee7

Thanks Sadsack and Derek, you are right I am really looking forward to picking it up. I'll watch out for lurkers in the bushes on Tuesday


----------

